# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τι να κάνω

## Flifliki

Έχω 4 λοβακια εκ των οποίων τα δύο είναι ζευγάρι κ φαίνεται να προχωράνε σε δεύτερη αναπαραγωγή. Δεν ήθελα να τα χωρίσω. Υπάρχει τρόπος να μην κάνουν άλλα μικρά; δεν είναι ότι δεν θέλω αλλά μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο μετά να τα δώσω κ δυστυχώς το σπίτι μου είναι πολύ μικρό κ ήδη είναι πολλά. Μπορώ να τους βάλω ψεύτικα αυγά ας πούμε;

----------


## amastro

Μήπως πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις τη φωλιά;

----------


## Flifliki

Η Φλιφλικω δεν πολυβγαινει από προχτές οπότε μάλλον είναι στη διαδικασία να κάνει αυγά.

----------


## Esmi

Αυτό που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι να αφαιρέσεις τη φωλιά άμεσα, όπως είπε και ο Αντρέας, για να μην μπει στη διαδικασία να κάνει άλλα αυγουλάκια! Τώρα, εαν δεν την πρόλαβες άσε την να τα κάνει και αφαίρεσε τα και βάλε ψεύτικα αυγουλάκια στη θέση των αληθινών για να μην προλάβει να τα κλωσήσει!

----------


## Flifliki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κ τους δύο!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αν έχει ήδη προχωρήσει σε γεννά ασ' την  να κάνει τα αυγά και μετά άλλαξε τα με ψεύτικα. Φρόντισε όμως να τα αφήσεις λίγο καιρό ώστε να ξεπυρώσει γιατί μετά θα κάνει συνέχεια ασπορα.

----------


## Flifliki

> Αν έχει ήδη προχωρήσει σε γεννά ασ' την  να κάνει τα αυγά και μετά άλλαξε τα με ψεύτικα. Φρόντισε όμως να τα αφήσεις λίγο καιρό ώστε να ξεπυρώσει γιατί μετά θα κάνει συνέχεια ασπορα.


Επειδή κάθεται μέσα δεν την έχω ενοχλήσει. Αν την πετύχω έξω θα κοιτάξω τι γίνεται. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Flifliki

Πέντε αυγουλακια έχει κάνει.. Πόσο στενοχωριεμαι.. Πρέπει όμως να της βάλω ψεύτικα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ολυμπία φοβάμαι ότι έχει ήδη αρχίσει να τα κλωσσάει αν κάθεται συνεχώς μέσα..

----------


## Flifliki

> Ολυμπία φοβάμαι ότι έχει ήδη αρχίσει να τα κλωσσάει αν κάθεται συνεχώς μέσα..


Ωχ κ τώρα;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τώρα δεν ξέρω... Είναι μεγάλο δίλημμα το οποίο εσύ μόνο μπορείς να αποφασίσεις, απλά υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έχουν αρχίσει να αναπτύσσονται αν είναι γονιμοποιημένα.

----------


## Flifliki

::  :sad:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έπρεπε να στο έχουμε πει και εμείς αμέσως να αρχίσεις να τα παίρνεις μόλις τα κάνει... Μπορείς να τα δεις με ένα φακό να δεις αν έχουν αναπτυχθεί φλεβίτσες; Από πότε κάθεται πάνω συνέχεια;

----------


## Flifliki

Σήμερα αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η τεταρτη μέρα. Εγώ φταίω, έπρεπε να το είχα ρωτήσει πριν μπουν στη διαδικασία.

----------


## Polina

ωχ προβλημα τωρα... :sad:

----------


## Polina

Τι νεα απο το ''μετωπο''??????

----------


## Flifliki

Πείτε μου ένας ότι θα τα πάρει αν γεννηθούν κ θα τα κρατήσω.

----------


## Soulaki

Ολυμπια, μεγαλο το διλημα.Τι να πω......η αληθεια ειναι οτι και εγω οταν ηθελα να δωσω, κατι μπατζι που ειχα, λογω προσωπικου θεματος υγειας, δεν εβρισκα κανεναν.......και επισης εδω στο φορουμ, επειδη ολοι, προσεχουμε τα πουλακια μας.....εχουνε πολλες  γεννες, οποτε λιγο δυσκολο να παρει καποιος και αλλο, περαν απο αυτα που εχει.......ισως καποιο νεο μελος.......και εγω δεν ξερω τι θα εκανα.
Στο συγγενικο περιβαλλον κανεις, που θα ηθελε?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είναι όντως πολύ δύσκολο και να βρεις κάποιον και να τον εμπιστευτείς.. δες τα με ένα φακό παρόλα αυτά μήπως είσαι τυχερή και είναι ασπορα. Κρίμα να αγχώνεσαι και να στεναχωριέσαι αν δεν έχουν πουλάκια!

----------


## Flifliki

> Ολυμπια, μεγαλο το διλημα.Τι να πω......η αληθεια ειναι οτι και εγω οταν ηθελα να δωσω, κατι μπατζι που ειχα, λογω προσωπικου θεματος υγειας, δεν εβρισκα κανεναν.......και επισης εδω στο φορουμ, επειδη ολοι, προσεχουμε τα πουλακια μας.....εχουνε πολλες  γεννες, οποτε λιγο δυσκολο να παρει καποιος και αλλο, περαν απο αυτα που εχει.......ισως καποιο νεο μελος.......και εγω δεν ξερω τι θα εκανα.
> Στο συγγενικο περιβαλλον κανεις, που θα ηθελε?


Φαντάσου ότι τα ψεύτικα αυγά τα χουμε πάρει αλλά δεν το χω πάρει ακόμα απόφαση να τα βάλω. Προσπαθώ να ζυγίσω τα πράγματα απ όλες τις μεριές κ όλα οδηγούν στο ότι δεν μπορώ να τα κρατήσω. Αν είχα κάποιον δεν θα το σκεφτόμουνα καν, θα τα κράταγα μέχρι ν απογαλακτιστουν. Στο πετσοπ που πήγε ο άντρας μου του είπαν να τα πάμε εκεί... Προτιμώ να μη γεννηθούν.. Όπως και να έχει είναι πολύ ψυχοφθορο..

----------


## Flifliki

> Ναι είναι όντως πολύ δύσκολο και να βρεις κάποιον και να τον εμπιστευτείς.. δες τα με ένα φακό παρόλα αυτά μήπως είσαι τυχερή και είναι ασπορα. Κρίμα να αγχώνεσαι και να στεναχωριέσαι αν δεν έχουν πουλάκια!


Θα το προσπαθήσω. Μακάρι να μην έχουν πουλάκια..

----------


## Polina

Αααχ δεν ξερεις ποσο θα ηθελα να σου πω πως θα επαιρνα ενα απ τα φτερωτουλια σου! Εχω αντρικη μουρμουρα σπιτι ομως,,, :Thumbdown: . Απο την αλλη σε καταλαβαιμω απολυτα ειναι τεραστιο το διλημα. Το πετ ουτε για αστειο δεν θα το σκεφτομουν ουτε κι εγω! Τα τσεκαρες τα αυγουλάκια οπως σου ειπαν παραπανω? μηπως υπαρχει ελπιδα ασπορων?

----------


## Flifliki

Δεν μπόρεσα να δω, δεν φαινόταν.

----------


## Flifliki

Στο μεταξύ είδα ότι τα ψεύτικα αυγά είναι μικρά σε σχέση με τα δικά τους αλλά λέει μόνο αυτά έχουν στο πετσοπ. Αν τα βάλω θα το καταλάβει, έτσι δεν είναι; κ τι επιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχει αυτό;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι λογικά θα το καταλάβει αφού θα είναι διαφορετικό μέγεθος. Είναι πιθανό να σου κάνει γέννα ξανά από την αρχή γιατί δεν θα κάτσει να κλωσσήσει εντελώς άμα δει και νιώσει τη διαφορά.

----------


## Flifliki

Επίσης ενώ στην προηγούμενη γέννα είχε γεμίσει τη φωλιά με ξυλάκια, χαρτιά μέχρι τη μέση, τώρα δεν έχει τίποτα μέσα,ότι είχε το έβγαλε. Να το κανε για τη ζέστη;

----------


## Polina

> Ναι λογικά θα το καταλάβει αφού θα είναι διαφορετικό μέγεθος. Είναι πιθανό να σου κάνει γέννα ξανά από την αρχή γιατί δεν θα κάτσει να κλωσσήσει εντελώς άμα δει και νιώσει τη διαφορά.


Απαπα οποτε ακομη μεγαλυτερο το ρισκο δηλαδη!!!

----------


## Flifliki

Παιδιά δεν τα πείραξα, δεν μπορώ... Ότι γίνει τώρα.. Μετά πάντως θα βγάλω τη φωλιά.

----------


## IscarioTis

Και την φωλια να βγαλεις Ολυμπια θα σου γεννησει κατω,η σε καμια ταιστρα ή καπου που δεν παει καν ο νους μας(γνωμη μου παντα,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για παπαγαλους)παντως
Μακαρι να ειχα χωρο να σου επαιρνα 2....

----------


## Flifliki

> Και την φωλια να βγαλεις Ολυμπια θα σου γεννησει κατω,η σε καμια ταιστρα ή καπου που δεν παει καν ο νους μας(γνωμη μου παντα,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για παπαγαλους)παντως
> Μακαρι να ειχα χωρο να σου επαιρνα 2....


Ευχαριστώ κ μόνο που το λες. Θα δούμε τώρα..

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι υπεροχη εμπειρια, απλα ειναι ενα θεμα, τι θα κανεις τα μικρα μετα.

----------


## Flifliki

Είναι θέμα..Ας γεννηθούν τώρα κ βλέπουμε..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι μετά βγάλε τη φωλιά και ας σου κάνα κάποια και στον πάτο. Θα της περάσουν οι ορμόνες και θα σταματήσει.

----------


## Flifliki

Έχουν περάσει 25 μέρες από τότε που είδα τα αυγουλακια, δεν θα πρεπε να έχουν γεννηθεί τα μικρούλια; Το ζευγαράκι πάντως άρχισε πάλι το φικι φικι.

----------


## Soulaki

Εχεις κανει οωσκοπηση?
Αυτο που βαζουμε τον φακο, να δουμε φλεβιτσες?
Μηπως δεν ειναι γονιμοποιημενα?

----------


## Flifliki

Το προσπάθησα αλλά μάλλον δεν έχω καλό φακό γιατί δεν είδα τίποτα απολύτως.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι κανονικά θα έπρεπε να αρχίζουν να σκάνε σιγά σιγά Ολυμπία. Όταν βάζεις το φακό πάνω στο αυγό τι βλέπεις; Λάμπει κίτρινο ή κοκκινίζει;

----------


## Flifliki

Τίποτα δεν βλέπω, μόνο άσπρο γι αυτό λέω μάλλον δεν είναι καλός ο φακός. Πάντως έχουν τα τέσσερα μαζί στο κέντρο κ το πέμπτο παραπέρα κ υποθέτω αυτό είναι ασπορο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θέλει να έχει έντονο φως και συγκεντρωμένο σε ένα σημείο. Έχει το κινητό σου λειτουργία φακού να προσπαθήσεις με αυτό; Συγνώμη που επιμένω αλλά αν παρ'ελπίδα είναι άσπορα πρέπει να πάρεις άμεσα τη φωλιά για να μην σου κάνουν άλλα αφού ξαναζευγαρώνουν.

----------


## Flifliki

Τελικά μάλλον κοκκινιζουν. Ακόμα και αυτό που έχουν παραπέρα. Οπότε αναμένουμε μικρούλια. Νόμιζα ότι σκάνε μέχρι την 23η μέρα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συνήθως ναι, είναι 21- 23 ημέρες. Ίσως όμως άρχισε να τα κλωσσάει αργότερα και γιαυτό υπάρχει αυτή η καθυστέρηση.

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραια....οποτε λογη υπομονη, ακομα.

----------


## Flifliki

Τα νεα μας δεν ειναι καλα:

----------


## Flifliki

Δυο αυγα σπασμενα με νεκρα μικρα... κ τ αλλα τρια τιποτα 36η μερα τωρα,αρα μαλλον κ αυτα δεν... Η Φλιφλικω εδω κ 2-3 μερες τη βγαζει εξω την περισσοτερη ωρα κ μαλλον το προσπαθουν απο την αρχη. Νομιζω τωρα πρεπει να τη βγαλω τη φωλια πια...

----------


## Flifliki

Το βράδυ πάντως κοιμούνται μέσα. Μήπως είναι ανθυγιεινό γι αυτά;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Oλυμπια άμα κοιμούνται έξω και τα δύο, έχει σταματήσει η εκκόλαψη. Καλύτερα αφαίρεσε πλέον τη φωλια όπως λες και εσύ. Ίσως άνοιξαν τα αυγά τα ίδια τα πουλιά για να δουν τι γίνεται..

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ λυπαμαι.
Οτι ανοιγουν τα ιδια τα πουλια τα αυγα, να δουν τι γινετε.....απιστευτο.

----------


## Polina

Eλα μωρε... Λυπηθηκα.. Σκεψου η αγωνια τους ομως ωστε να τα ανοιξουν να δουν γιατι αργουν..θλιβερο. :sad:

----------


## Flifliki

Κ εγώ λυπάμαι.. Μάλλον δεν τα κατάφεραν λόγω ζέστης. Τα έχω μέσα στο σπίτι αλλά η υγρασία είναι στο 46%.. Την έβγαλα τη φωλιά... Κ τη βλέπω πάει από δω και από κει κ την ψάχνει.. Δεν πιστεύω να μου πάθει τίποτα από αυτό; Υπάρχει τρόπος να ηρεμήσει; είναι άγρια κ φοβάται αν πλησιάσω. Ο Φιφης πάντως είναι πολύ τρυφερός μαζί της..

----------


## Flifliki

Τώρα το μεσημέρι έκανε ένα αυγό στον πάτο.. Το βγάζω;

----------


## Soulaki

Αν δεν θες να μπλεχτεις, με πουλακια, που δεν εχεις να δωσεις καπου, και για να μην ταλαιπωρειται, τι να πω.....ισως πρεπει να το πεταξεις.

----------


## Flifliki

Ραγισμενο είναι, σαν να το έκανε από ψηλά. Το έβγαλα.

----------


## Jimmy100

Καλά έκανες.Και εμένα το budgie μου όταν του έβγαλα την φωλιά έκανε 1 αυγό κάτω αλλά μετά δεν ξανάκανε.

----------


## Polina

Την καημενη... Τι ειναι τελικα οι μανουλες, οτι μορφη και να εχουν η ιδιοτητα τους ειναι ιδια... Ενταξει πιστευω πως θα της στοιχισει για λιγο καιρο αλλα θα το ξεχασει.

----------

